# Caught Myself Doing I Dont Know What, Shooting



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes looks like you got the disease.......


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> yes looks like you got the disease.......


Is it panic, punching or both? I wonder if it happens all the time, but only noticed it because my release didnt go off that time. I just ordered a stab from Coach Bernie, guess I should get one of his releases and a book while Im at it. Thanks.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes his book is very good...


----------



## xcreek (Aug 31, 2007)

There are many variables here, but the most prominent cause of the symptoms you have described is improper form. With the proper form the release is a surprise event instead of a conscious movement. With the release you described this is possible, but without seeing your form and your equipment it is difficult to identify the exact issue. I do have a couple of suggestions to help you evaluate your release.

With a wrist style release it is imperative that it be adjusted to fit your hand. In some cases the release is set up so that the "Trigger" ( do not like that term) contacts the pad of the first finger, and the shooter squeezes the device to achieve a release, much like a rifle shooter. This DOES NOT promote proper form, and will result in an ineffective release. Adjust your release so that the "Trigger" contacts your finger at or just behind the first knuckle, this will form a hook so to speak. The release must be activated by the utilization of the proper muscle groups, (NOT A SQUEEZE OF THE FINGER), this will occur from "Back Tension". Imagine once your finger is in this hook position that it is rigid from the finger to the elbow and cannot be moved. When expansion occurs from utilizing proper form this will increase the pressure on the "Trigger" and activate the release without movement of the hand. I will not attempt to get into "Back Tension as I believe this needs to be introduced in a face to face situation with a coach. The Morin Trainer is a popular brand of training aid that can help you get the feel of a effective release.


----------

